# Heated safety boots??



## RamsayX (Dec 31, 2011)

Is there such a thing out there as a "heated" CSA-approved steel-toe boot for very cold weather? Thanks.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

bump


----------



## Diablo (Sep 14, 2011)

Marks ha them last year. We're about $300 I think.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

These? 
http://www2.marks.com/ProductDetails.asp?categoryID=70&productID=933

What about battery powered heated socks or heated insoles instead? 
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-Battery-Heated-Boot-Socks/721675.uts
http://www.thermacell.com/heated-insoles/about/make-heated-boots-with-insole-technology


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I buy a pair of work boots 1/2 size to large for winter. I slip 2 of them 8 hour hand warmers in each boot and stay toasty all day long. Costco sells a box of 40 pairs for about $15.


----------



## RamsayX (Dec 31, 2011)

Perfect, thanks!


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

Anything in size 15?


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

Many yrs ago when i worked snowmaking at the local ski area i remember my supervisor buying steel toes boots designed for the cold. They came with 3 different liner options and opted for 2 of the hotter liners. I remember the 1st day he wore them with the hot liners he had to take them off because he felt as though his feet were on fire. The other liners worked well and he never had frostbite issues after that. They had hard plastic bottoms too very much like ski boots, in fact i remember him skiing with them on when they were new. He liked them for hiking the trails as he could drive the nose of the boot through the crust and just climb the trail like a ladder.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

You can get heated insoles custom made for your foot or you can make them yourself. 
Slide them in and remember to charge your batteries.


----------

